# should you plow with a 1500 with the 6cyl



## blc1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Would that be too much for this truck?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

For the home owner who only plows their own drive It will be fine.
just get a plow that is suited for your truck.
Take a look at the sno-way & boss line up they both have plows geared for the 1500.

to plow commercially, no.


----------



## Turbo X (Oct 1, 2008)

I live in the north east and my first plow was a 4cyl international with a myers plow that lasted 8yrs until the doors fell off.. next 88 jeep Cherokee 6cyl with a snoway 80" thats lasted 10 years, rust again did it in.. , and now I moved the plow over to my 2000 jeep Cherokee..
when you learn how to plow snow you can plow anything an 8 cyl can, it's just a matter of how much snow you bit...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have plowed with 4cyl, 6cyl and 8cyl trucks and even with the best operators in both trucks a 4cyl or a 6cyl can not push as mush as a larger truck can It's just simple physics.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a 7' or 7.5' nothing bigger. 6cl has plenty of power.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;594757 said:


> I have plowed with 4cyl, 6cyl and 8cyl trucks and even with the best operators in both trucks a 4cyl or a 6cyl can not push as mush as a larger truck can It's just simple physics.


what are the physics?
most trucks lose traction before they run out of power.
some trucks can actually take a heavier or bigger plow with a smaller motor since its less weight on the front end. (kind of why diesels often have issues)

so what are the physics? smaller truck i can see. less weight. less traction. wont plow with a toyata tacoma what you can with a one ton. But a same basic sized vehicle minus a couple hundred lbs of front end weight that can be made up by getting a heavier plow......... 
please explain.
not to say your wrong but it could be on a case by case basis.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A big weight rolling along with an power source.
inertia, stored energy.
It runs in to friction that increases.(snow)

We can keep the friction co-efficient the same for argument sake and use the same driver also
The heaver object can over come the resistance with less effort.

What do you think can do more damage to a brick wall a guy on a cycle going 100mph or a 18wheeler going 100mph....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

so under that theory. if he puts eight hundred lbs in the back of the f150 it will plow as much as a one ton? equal weight right?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How many pounds do you think you can put on a 1/2 ton truck?
not as much as you might think.
Why not put a 10ft plow on it too. 

If the 150 is such a good plow truck why doesn't the Dot use them to plow the freeway with.

It's kind of like driving a spike with a tack hammer.. tink tink......


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;595071 said:


> How many pounds do you think you can put on a 1/2 ton truck?
> not as much as you might think.
> Why not put a 10ft plow on it too.
> 
> ...


i would guess around 1300lbs. to keep under what they are rated.

but lets get back to your physics lesson. can you explain why the six cylinder wont work?


----------



## Turbo X (Oct 1, 2008)

first off guys,, the question was he had a 1500 Chevy 6 cyl and would like to put a plow on it... and I am sure he's not going down the interstate to plow. any more than you taking your international 5 ton to do his drive way.. each has there own place, and each will out perform the other in there own environment.
that being seed,,, the answer is YES , I would put a plow on a 1500 6 cyl.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

blc1;594705 said:


> Would that be too much for this truck?





SnoFarmer;594716 said:


> For the home owner who only plows their own drive It will be fine.
> just get a plow that is suited for your truck.
> Take a look at the sno-way & boss line up they both have plows geared for the 1500.
> 
> to plow commercially, no.





Turbo X;595101 said:


> first off guys,, the question was he had a 1500 Chevy 6 cyl and would like to put a plow on it... and I am sure he's not going down the interstate to plow. any more than you taking your international 5 ton to do his drive way.. each has there own place, and each will out perform the other in there own environment.
> that being seed,,, the answer is YES , I would put a plow on a 1500 6 cyl.


His question was answered:waving:

You have no basis to make that recommendation.
Do you know what he is going to use it for?

The op asked a vague question that can not be answered with one answer.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

AAAA commercial plowing means you take money for plowing.payup

I plow only driveways for moneypayup 96, of them, that makes me commercial... I use a jeep wrangler, have for 22 years.

You want me to use a 3/4 ton truck for driveways 

Has anybody asked WHAT KIND OF PLOWING HE INTENDS TO DO??????

I meen if he is going to plow a sidewalk thats 4 ft long he is a litle overkill however if he wants to plow Logan Airport even a 3/4 ton wont work.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

it doesnt really matter we are just arguing for the fun of it.
thanks for joining in.

I had assumed he was planning on plowing freeways from i95 boston to canada but i could be wrong.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I've plowed with a variety of trucks over the years:

chevy v8
f250
international scout 6 cyl
3 rord rangers 6 cyl
3 toyota tacomas--2.2 and 2.7 liter 4 cyl.


As a general statement, the worst truck I ever used was the v8 chevy. Biggest piece of crap on the road in my opinion ---sucked gas like it was going out of style, noisy and frankly one of the few vehicles I ever got stuck in. Hands down the best plow truck was the international scout...never drove a jeep but if its anything like a scout its almost un stoppable.


I focus on residentials now and overall I find the toyota to be the best fit. Although I plow with the storm when possible Ive been caught behind and had to push up to 14" of snow. I feel very comfortable up to about 8" of really heavy wet stuff. Beyond that, I really need some weight in the bed.


The grunt of a v8 is hardly necessary under any condition. The weight argument means nothing as you can load it in the bed. In short, a 4 popper can adequately push almost anything you need to. If it can't, you better start thinking about the strain you're putting on the rest of the vehicle when you're using it like a bulldozer. 

One more thing.... use 4 low instead of high and plow at a decent rate....gearing makes all the difference in the world so why not use it? In short, its easier on the engine and transmission overall. Most guys seem to use 4 high ---you can push a lot faster...I figure it like this---time is money but its not a race. The extra 1 minute you save per drive isnt worth the cost of a clutch. Its up to you.


So can you use the 6 cylinder truck---sure....just dont treat it like its a bulldozer and you'll be fine. Just make sure to check the alternator to make sure its adequate for the plow drain.

One more thing----if you look at the angle pistons on a homesteader plow, you might want to look at other plow brands. Depending on what you're doing and the type of snow you get, almost any truck and or plow will work if you treat it properly. If you buy a used truck and or plow, make sure to change the hydraulic fluid before plowing for the year....a lot of people never do and the next guy is left holding the bag.


----------



## Turbo X (Oct 1, 2008)

SnoFarmer;595109 said:


> His question was answered:waving:
> 
> You have no basis to make that recommendation.
> Do you know what he is going to use it for?
> ...


lol ,, I am not recommending he go out and buy a 1500 6 cyl, It is a chevy you know?  the tail end will slide all over the place  there nothing like a JEEP ussmileyflag.

if I am not mistaken,, are we not in the NO-COMMERCIAL snow removal section...for what a be snow plowers...


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Kramer;595138 said:


> I've plowed with a variety of trucks over the years:
> 
> chevy v8
> f250
> ...


good post.

except i have a v8 chevy.... wah. wah. :crying:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Turbo X;595140 said:


> lol ,, I am not recommending he go out and buy a 1500 6 cyl, It is a chevy you know?  the tail end will slide all over the place  there nothing like a JEEP .
> 
> if I am not mistaken,, are we not in the NO-COMMERCIAL snow removal section...for what a be snow plowers...





SnoFarmer;594716 said:


> For the home owner who only plows their own drive It will be fine.
> just get a plow that is suited for your truck.
> Take a look at the sno-way & boss line up they both have plows geared for the 1500.
> 
> to plow commercially, no.


I khow I should have left the last line out
That's why i told him that it would work (maybe) 
He could have a 2 mile drive that looks like the Rubicon for all we know..

---------------
yes you can plow with a jeep.

you can put 500# in a yota but you can put 1k in a 3/4 ton + a 1k plow.
no way it can push as much ain't happening..
and yes a big heavy motor will help keep the truck planted.

now relax the solid front axle todas could push some snow but i would never put a plow on my ifs 4runner.


----------



## Turbo X (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with you on the international scout, it went where no other truck would go , and it would plow snow, the low end on it was superb.. wheel base made the difference for moneving... good truck..


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;595155 said:


> I khow I should have left the last line out
> That's why i told him that it would work (maybe)
> He could have a 2 mile drive that looks like the Rubicon for all we know..
> 
> ...


my chevy has ifs!
damn. dont slam my truck all at once now. lol.
agree on the scout.


----------



## Turbo X (Oct 1, 2008)

are you kidding me... if I had a choose between a brand new Chevy with a plow and a scout in a junk yard with a plow ... I guess I go to the junk yard...lol


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Is this chevy 1500 with V6?

V6 not enough power if your gear ratio are 4.10 or high then it will be plenty.

My F150 with 4.9L 6 cylinder incline have lot torque than V8 due slow rpm with lot torque.


Plus I do get good mpg keep low rpm but have plenty torque. I have tow 7,000 pounds it little slow due oversize tires and gear ratio is 3.55


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SnoFarmer;595155 said:


> now relax the solid front axle todas could push some snow but i would never put a plow on my ifs 4runner.


Whats a "ifs" LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cretebaby;595188 said:


> Whats a "ifs" LOL


come hither.
I = independent
f= front
s= suspension.
ifs...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;595113 said:


> AAAA commercial plowing means you take money for plowing.payup
> 
> I plow only driveways for moneypayup 96, of them, that makes me commercial... I use a jeep wrangler, have for 22 years.
> 
> ...


i understand when you say plowing for money but i would say that for purposes on PS that plowing house driveways is considered residential and retail, industrial, etc would be considered commercial

now im sure i will be told if im wrong


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

IFS is ok to use snowplow.

I have see many chevy and old Ford still plow and no problem. 

My Uncle have 1990 F250 4x4 with snowplow. No problem it have 60,000 miles so he give to his neighbor for free.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cretebaby;595197 said:


> i understand when you say plowing for money but i would say that for purposes on PS that plowing house driveways is considered residential and retail, industrial, etc would be considered commercial
> 
> now im sure i will be told if im wrong


"now im sure i will be told if im wrong"
lol...
and you get nothing when your right and like it.
It's cruel cruel world...lol

Commercial plowing is when money changes hands.

A guy that plows drives could make a lot of $$$ if not as much as a guy that plows lots
so what is the difference? The location or shape of the area to be plowed.

other wise your just plowing for fun


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

cretebaby;595197 said:


> i understand when you say plowing for money but i would say that for purposes on PS that plowing house driveways is considered residential and retail, industrial, etc would be considered commercial
> 
> now im sure i will be told if im wrong


personal opinion i would say but uncle sam and the irs says anytime you plow for money you are commercial.
i seperate commercial from resi but i guess if you get money its all technically commercial.
cant base it on how much money you make because some resi plowers make more than commercial "industrial, etc." plowers.
strange world.
on ps it is seperate, commercial and resi. i would say because we arent the irs?


----------



## Turbo X (Oct 1, 2008)

bribrius;595209 said:


> personal opinion i would say but uncle sam and the irs says anytime you plow for money you are commercial.
> i seperate commercial from resi but i guess if you get money its all technically commercial.
> cant base it on how much money you make because some resi plowers make more than commercial "industrial, etc." plowers.
> strange world.
> on ps it is seperate, commercial and resi. i would say because we arent the irs?


a commercial truck is one that requires commercial plate on the truck, you itemize the expenses on your tax return, deprecation, fuel , oil, parts, etc.. and of course charge the customer your expenses plus a proffet...
other wise its tax evasion if you collect money. no matter where you plow snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Turbo X;595276 said:


> a commercial truck is one that requires commercial plate on the truck, you itemize the expenses on your tax return, deprecation, fuel , oil, parts, etc.. and of course charge the customer your expenses plus a proffet...
> other wise its tax evasion if you collect money. no matter where you plow snow.


If you wake money you pay taxes no matter how you Lic your truck.
Some states have a weight and or dot requirements to be meat before you get commercial plates on your vehicle.

You may not need commercial plates to plow in your state.

If you plow other peoples property you will need to carry commercial likability ins.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Turbo X;595276 said:


> a commercial truck is one that requires commercial plate on the truck, you itemize the expenses on your tax return, deprecation, fuel , oil, parts, etc.. and of course charge the customer your expenses plus a proffet...
> other wise its tax evasion if you collect money. no matter where you plow snow.


we arent talking about the truck. we are talking about what the truck is doing at the time.
i have had more than one vehicle used commercially with personal plates. You just cant deduct the entire thing according to the guy that does my taxes. you deduct the expenses incurred while being used commercially seperate.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK general consensus is we are in non commercial .... so a 1/2 ton will work just fine.
If your going to plow a couple of houses and one or two mini marts (now is it commercial with the mini marts) it will take you years to wear out that 1500. If your going to plow for 24 or 30 hours strait per storm then one or 2 years will do it in.

Of course if your plowing that much you should be able to by a new truck in 2 years.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

In MA if you have a company sign on your vehicle you need commercial plates, ANY vehicle. 
DOT says if your business truck is over 3/4 ton you have to have your name and phone # on the side. (I think thats the weight I know its less than 1 ton. a frend of mine got pinched for having a 1 ton without his name and phone # on the side. cost him $350.:crying


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Turbo X;595276 said:


> a commercial truck is one that requires commercial plate on the truck, you itemize the expenses on your tax return, deprecation, fuel , oil, parts, etc.. and of course charge the customer your expenses plus a proffet...
> other wise its tax evasion if you collect money. no matter where you plow snow.


the plates you run have nothing to do with your income taxes here

you could plow with a S-10 and deduct it from your taxes and drive a F-550 to pull your camper with commercial plates because thats what you would need for weight purposes


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

theplowmeister;595311 said:


> In MA if you have a company sign on your vehicle you need commercial plates, ANY vehicle.
> DOT says if your business truck is over 3/4 ton you have to have your name and phone # on the side. (I think thats the weight I know its less than 1 ton. a frend of mine got pinched for having a 1 ton without his name and phone # on the side. cost him $350.:crying


same here i think as far as the signs.

i had signs on my trucks and unknowingly violated that law because i had personal plates. even was pulled over a couple times for driving infractions and the police never said anything to me.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

in the 60s 770s some pwople i know plow with 4 cy cj2 its how its geared


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i have had soild frt axle trucks and i now honeslty perfer ifs, my chevy has ifs and i think its easier to work on then soild axle truck. plus the ride is much smoother. as far the the 6 cyl question. they make 3/4 ton chevy with the 6 cyl. if your plowing your driveway get a small homesteader or sno way plow. you wont have any problems. 4X4 is gods gift to trucks. jsut dont over weight the frt axle


----------

